
Show HN: I made a no-bullshit image host - StavrosK
https://imgz.org/
======
hakunin
I've seen your other projects from years ago, e.g. your bookmarks site. I
think you have great ideas and skill. I appreciate the effort towards being no
bullshit. May I suggest a no-BS approach that replaces highly subjective humor
with a copy that focuses on (hopefully also no-bullshit) aspects like

    
    
      1. clearly stating how you gonna scale image delivery
      2. clearly stating how you store files
      3. clearly stating how you're financially sustainable
    

I love businesses with personality. It's just hard to do good humor. This
humor reminds me of a 20yo me in college, a time when my sense of narcissism
was way outperforming my sense of good taste.

~~~
StavrosK
> clearly stating [...]

I don't think #1 and #2 are of interest to users, all the users care about is
when they type "imgz.org/myimage.png" the image loads. #3 should be rather
clear from the fact that you have to pay, hopefully.

> This humor reminds me of a 20yo me in college, a time when my sense of
> narcissism was way outperforming my sense of good taste.

Thank you, that's exactly what I was going for!

~~~
nck4222
That kind of humor and response is off putting to me as a potential customer.
It gives me the impression that either this website is a bit of joke, or that
it's not really meant for people like me (that don't 'get' that kind of
humor).

That's fine if that's what you're going for, it's up to you. But FYI you'll
lose some customers over it, maybe more than you'd gain.

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, I'm aware of that, but I'm not terribly serious about this being a
viable business and I want that to come across. I made this because I wanted
something like it, and I'm opening it up to people to use with me, with the
understanding that it's not meant to be a Real Business(TM).

If it super blows up and has the potential to put food on the table, I might
reconsider, but I don't think it's ever going to be more than a small group of
happy users.

------
efficax
I thought about doing this as a form of easily managed passive income.

But then I remembered: copyright takedown requests and child pornography.
Keeping on top of bad actors with an image host sounds like a huge headache!
And if you grow that means you have to hire people, and then how do you keep
the price so low?

Good luck!

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, that's my worry as well. Hopefully the fact that people have to pay will
curb that a bit, but yeah, I'm worried about it.

~~~
pjc50
I would hope so. I imagine the child pornographers aren't too keen on handing
over payment data with their names in.

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, I hope I won't have to get rid of the free trial or cryptocurrency
payment, but I might...

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'm not a Google fan by any means, but you might explore the Content Safety
API [1] they're offering to partners. Thorn might also offer something similar
[2].

[1] [https://www.blog.google/around-the-globe/google-
europe/using...](https://www.blog.google/around-the-globe/google-europe/using-
ai-help-organizations-detect-and-report-child-sexual-abuse-material-online/)

[2] [https://www.thorn.org/](https://www.thorn.org/)

~~~
StavrosK
That's very promising, thank you for the information. It might come in very
handy, though I hope not.

------
devy
I found the "Money" page ([https://imgz.org/money/](https://imgz.org/money/)
)'s marketing style extremely distasteful and offensive.

I understand the author is trying to be cool and all, but this is too much by
piling up vulgar words all over, IMO.

~~~
StavrosK
This is for you: [https://imgz.org/money-safe/](https://imgz.org/money-safe/)

~~~
devy
Thank you Stavros, take my money now! LOL.

~~~
StavrosK
Just click "buy now" ty.

------
habosa
I remember the day that Imgur launched on Reddit. The post title was something
almost exactly like this. At the time it was a revolution, every other photo
upload site was shady or slow or expensive or some combination of the above.

~10 years later and Imgur is basically a social network itself. I hate seeing
an imgur link now.

Photo upload doesn't seem to be something that can be offered in a way that
pleases everyone. I wish you the best of luck in pleasing at least some
people!

~~~
ryandrake
> ~10 years later and Imgur is basically a social network itself. I hate
> seeing an imgur link now. Photo upload doesn't seem to be something that can
> be offered in a way that pleases everyone.

It seems like it _can_ start out good. But then, inevitably, some “product
owner” or UX designer won’t be able to keep his or her hands off it, and will
eventually ruin it with chat, social features, newsletter subscriptions,
JavaScript, scrolljacking, clickjacking. It always ends up like “imgur 10
years later”.

This is how so many good software products go bad. People can’t just leave it
alone.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
In the case of imgur, I think the problem was financial.

Running an image hosting site for you to share memes or screenshots with a
couple friends is cheap. But becoming the primary method of posting images to
reddit gets _extremely_ expensive fast!

Imgur had to expand. They had to become more. They also had to discourage
being only used as a direct image linking site, as they needed a way to serve
ads.

The alternative was to go bankrupt.

~~~
Sammi
Seriously, how do you finance a free image hosting service? It's an oxymoron.

------
badrabbit
Glad this exists. Still does not replace imgur.

You just need a free tier. No way out of that. I am not paying you even $0.01
if I need to upload 2 memes and share it with 5 people. I can afford it but
not gonna happen. Here is ideas: make it a subscription. Allow free hosting
with no registration but let the image expire (unhost) after N views and rate
limit clients. Don't freaking ask me for my email. No, I do not care what your
reason is kind sir. It is 2020 basically, don't ask me for my email. Just
process the payment and give me a key I can use for futue uploads,ask me to
optionally email but man i hate that so much. I don't see why I need any
account other than an access token,but even if I do why do I need to give yet
another imposing site my email? How about random 5 character subdomains for
for payinf accounts and a premium fee for being able to choose the subdomain?
All images uploaded with a token get the same subdomain?

Look, I haven't looked too deep into what you do and your business model but
with imgur I can still upload pictures for free,which I can link to directly
and I quite like being able to share it and have others up/down vote it as a
post. You don't do that. Imgur was specifically started because the founder,
much like you was frustrated with all the b.s. image hosting options available
when uploading to reddit. Right now only people who care about not being the
product will pay to use this. Even though I am very much one of those people I
can never use it since I am not a frequent image uploader. From what I have
seen it replaces imgur as much as a dirt cheap shared webhost does.

But I do applaud your api and acceptance of btc payments. And I subjectively
am not impressed by your UI either. Just not attractive.

Fyi: I made these comments tk try and provide honest critique that might be
useful to OP.

~~~
StavrosK
Thanks for the feedback! Yes, you have a choice. You can use Imgur, fighting
off their user-hostile UI, pay for IMGZ or pay and set up a VPS yourself. For
me, the best option was #2, but it didn't exist, so I made it.

And yeah, the UI is trash. Buy the big plan so I can afford a designer!

~~~
weinzierl
> And yeah, the UI is trash. Buy the big plan so I can afford a designer.

I don't know, I just tried it quickly on my mobile and everything was smooth.
If you hire a designer be sure to get a good one so they don't ruin the simple
use case experience.

~~~
StavrosK
It's smooth and quick because I bought a $10 theme and removed all the
Javascript, it just looks like crap because I suck at design. I'm glad it
worked well for you, though, since the reality is I'll probably never afford a
designer from the $30/mo this is going to bring in.

~~~
aeorgnoieang
I think it looks perfectly fine. I prefer simple 'lean' designs anyways tho.

------
bsagdiyev
It's refreshing to be able to click on the image and be taken to the high res
version. When imgur took that away I basically gave up on it.

If you're too lazy to sign up for the trial and upload an image to experience
this awesome feature, have a gander at my child instead, he's adorable in my
completely unbiased opinion:
[https://imgz.org/itZhcEHM/](https://imgz.org/itZhcEHM/)

~~~
StavrosK
I approve.

------
pjc50
I do like the tone of barely suppressed rage. With a bit of advertising you
can become the Pinboard of image hosting as others go through the failure
cycle.

~~~
basch
Imgur's origin:

"I got fed up with all the other image hosts out there so I made my own. It
doesn't force you to compress your images, and it has neat things like crop,
resize, rotate, and compression from 10-100. It's my gift to you. Let's not
see anymore imageshack/photobucket around here ;)"

[https://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/7zlyd/my_gift_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/7zlyd/my_gift_to_reddit_i_created_an_image_hosting/)

~~~
StavrosK
I remember when imgur started as well, it was born out of the same sentiment,
but chose an unsustainable financial model (in my opinion). I think $5/yr
strikes a good balance between "an easy place to share some images" and "not
expensive enough that the average person will have trouble paying".

------
flixic
I love the small detail that "Buying the site" is recommended as "Our Choice".
Hilarious copywriting.

~~~
StavrosK
Thank you! Still waiting for takers, though, so it must not be very effective.

~~~
sidfarkus
Maybe a 'best value' option would help.

~~~
rlonn
"most popular"?

------
nlh
Nice work! I appreciate your tone, the project, and everything. Heck, I
appreciate you man.

(Subscribing now...)

Also this is a great idea and really needed. It’s amazing that something so
simple is hard to implement without the shady factor. Resist the temptation to
grow and take VC and do all those things that will sour your soul.

~~~
StavrosK
<3

Also nobody is going to offer me VC money for a weekend project, so you're
safe!

------
branon
I like it. Imgur used to be fine but is now terrible. Specifically the nasty
things they do to mobile browsers.

I now host my own images, but I will share this link with my friends who
can't/won't selfhost images.

~~~
StavrosK
That's exactly why I built this, because I wanted a no-hassle way to share
images. It also has a very convenient CLI utility (pip install imgz-cli) that
lets you upload with one command, or from various apps or whatnot. There's
also a very simple API.

------
swebs
>CHEAPASS: $5 Per Year. 1 GB

What does 1 GB mean? Is that bandwidth or storage? And if it's bandwidth, what
happens if I go over that amount?

~~~
StavrosK
It's storage.

~~~
yoru-sulfur
What happens when/if I run out? Would I have the option to delete my old
images to make room for new ones?

~~~
StavrosK
Yes, you can delete old images. I also plan to have an option per-image to
auto-expire after a few days, for ephemeral images for when I need to show
someone a screenshot or something.

------
efnx
> We have CDNs and Rust and all that fast crap. It's amazing.

Where’s the rust? What is it used for? I couldn’t find it on the repo.

~~~
StavrosK
It's aspirational! I meant to write the CLI in it but I'm better with Python
so expediency won, but I do hope to write some of it in Rust at some point.

~~~
trillic
So it's not true. You don't have rust?

~~~
StavrosK
I do have Rust:
[https://gitlab.com/stavros/imgz/blob/master/main.rs](https://gitlab.com/stavros/imgz/blob/master/main.rs)

Gotta keep the fanboys happy.

~~~
defined
Hahahahahahaha! That's a commentary on marketing, right?

------
babycake
Can you walk through how you're managing storage of these photos? I've thought
about doing something similar, but VPS like DO have very little HDD space. And
Amazon S3 is massively expensive.

How are you handling the dollar expense vs storage capacity?

~~~
StavrosK
I'm sticking them all in a Postgres database with CloudFlare in front as a
caching proxy. Hetzner gives me 3 TB of bandwidth per month, so I expect that
to last me a long time.

If CloudFlare hates my usage and I get enough users to make $50/mo, I'll buy a
dedicated Hetzner server which comes with a 3 Gbit connection, which will
hopefully mean that bandwidth still isn't a problem (or just pay CloudFlare).

~~~
pbalau
> Hetzner gives me 3 TB of bandwidth per month, so I expect that to last me a
> long time.

Oh summer child... one meme going viral on reddit is going to destroy your
hopes for the future...

~~~
StavrosK
:(

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
Seriously though.

If an image gets to the front page of /r/all, it can easily get a million
hits. That half megabyte image will consume half a terabyte of data transfer.

~~~
StavrosK
I don't know how much bandwidth gets CloudFlare to have a chat with me, but
I'll cross that bridge when I get routed over it.

------
berbec
I am in the API example image and I do not like it. [1]

1: [https://imgz.org/iJKuc6HA.png](https://imgz.org/iJKuc6HA.png)

~~~
StavrosK
I am sorry you feel this way. Maybe try having different emotions?

------
octosphere
What if I need absolute surety my image(s) is not going to be subject to bit
rot and not be available in a few years time? What if I do 'multi-posts' and
share the same image across 10,000+ bulletin boards? Your bandwidth will run
out very quickly if you saw the types of posting that I do (I use automation
software to post to 10,000+ boards). And those posts last for decades. I am
not sure I can rely on this service for my needs.

This is why I self-host my own image server and have it hooked up to a well-
provisioned CDN for peace of mind. Then I have full control and can renew the
domain for ten years each time to keep the images online.

~~~
hombre_fatal
If you needed such guarantees, I'd reckon you'd want to proxy through a domain
name you control, anyways. I wouldn't trust the URL structure of a given image
host to last decades, either. Or a given image host's hot-linking tolerance to
stay the same.

------
spiralganglion
In the Terms and Conditions[1]:

"It's mysterious and alluring, and maybe it slaps you a bit from time to time,
but it doesn't really mean it, deep down you know it loves you and if only you
weren't such an annoying user, it wouldn't have to do that."

This is a joke about physically abusive relationships. I found the rest of the
irreverent tone funny, but then this made me sad.

[1] [https://imgz.org/help/terms/](https://imgz.org/help/terms/)

~~~
StavrosK
Yes, I share your feelings. That's what I was going for, it's definitely not a
"ha ha" sentence. I don't think it's offensive, I think it's a reminder of how
this exists and if you're the victim, you have to stop blaming yourself and
seek help.

------
rsp1984
What does the 1GB / 50 GB / 500 GB mean? Is that referring to storage capacity
or bandwidth?

What if I use IMGZ to offload all the bandwidth-guzzling high-res images of my
highly frequented website? Will IMGZ just serve up the image given a URL or
also some stuff around it?

What if I have other large files that I'd like to offload. Just change the
extension to PNG and I can host this on IMGZ?

~~~
StavrosK
I will refer you to the FAQ:
[https://imgz.org/help/faq/](https://imgz.org/help/faq/)

~~~
rsp1984
Thanks. That answers the bandwidth question. How about the other two?

~~~
StavrosK
There is a 20 MB per file limit, so it doesn't work for very large files.
Also, if your bandwidth starts becoming a problem, I guess I'll have a chat
with you? I can't really say at this point.

------
SneezyRobot
I think this product is really cool - the copy is not for everyone but I think
that's because it's a piece of art (no hyperbole intended) rather than just a
business project. It clearly says something about the developer's perspective
on the market and startups/tech businesses and that's the fun of it... to me
at least.

Anyway, as much as I can appreciate that aspect and enjoy the fun of it, I
just can't see myself using CLI for quick and simple image hosting. Especially
if we're talking about things like meme sharing.

I definitely do see the market opportunity, to some extent that's why we
launched Fast.io to make managing static asset hosting really simple and
scaleable by syncing with your cloud storage so you can upload and manage
content there.

I like it but I think you need a better way to upload images if you want to be
a valid alternative to imgur.

------
rpmisms
Upvoting you so someone who can buy this out sees it and does so.

~~~
StavrosK
I will let you know. Good thing I made it so easy for potential buyers, huh? I
don't know why more services don't do this, I mean, if you're going for a big
exit, why not allow credit card payment?

~~~
rpmisms
Right? If your goal is a buyout, make sure to have a good sales funnel.

On another note, can I buy equity/get hired for equity only? I like your
chances at a buyout, and I want in.

~~~
StavrosK
> Right? If your goal is a buyout, make sure to have a good sales funnel.

It seems so simple, yet nobody does it! Perplexing.

> On another note, can I buy equity/get hired for equity only? I like your
> chances at a buyout, and I want in.

Definitely not, buster! I'm keeping those sweet sweet shares. Unless you're a
VC, in which case take all of them!

------
pmoriarty
A no BS image host would:

1 - be free

2 - require no login or javascript

3 - give you direct links, without ads or tracking

This site fails at least the first two tests.

There used to be sites that passed all of these, and really were no BS image
hosts. Sadly, I haven't seen one in many years.

Now pretty much all of them at least require logins or javascript.

~~~
StavrosK
Why "be free"? Why not "pay you"? I mean, where do you draw the line?

~~~
pmoriarty
Because I'm a fan of the gift economy. This was the way the Internet used to
be when it started. This is the spirit that's common in academia, but has
sadly waned once the internet got commercialized and grew out of control.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
Back in the days of the early internet it wasn't free to host images. You paid
for a web host, had your own site, and hosted what you want. But you paid!

~~~
pmoriarty
I didn't mean free to run your own image hosting site, but free to use.

Like Wikipedia. There are costs to run it, but it's free to use.

Same with public libraries.

------
kwhitefoot
I have 15 GB free on Google Drive and something similar on Microsoft OneDrive.
Sharing files is as easy as dragging the file to a folder on my PC and right
clicking to get a link that I can paste into email, IM, etc.

How is IMGZ better?

~~~
redm
We launched a service recently (fast.io) that lets you publish that content
from your OneDrive or Google Drive right to a CDN too. No storage limits, and
100GB a month of traffic. We aren't specific to image hosting, but if you want
to host a meme on a CDN, it's similarly super easy.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Thanks. I'll look into that.

------
zaarn
Now, this looks very interesting indeed. What would get me to throw money at
this instantly would be an imgur passthrough; given the ID of an imgur album
or image from _my_ account, I would love to be able to pull it into imgz.org
transparently. ie something like imgz.org/imgur/<id> which then redirects to
the correct id afterwards.

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, that's an interesting idea, I'll keep it in mind, thanks!

------
devwastaken
If bandwidth is the main concern, in my testing the AV1 format works in
browsers already. You just put it as a single frame autoplay video.

Hypothetically could use WebAssembly to do encoding/decoding client side, and
have the server just validate it. I'm not sure if there's a speedy av1 frame
integrity tool yet or not.

------
neonhat
Since it's a paid service, you should be more transparent about user privacy
and security.

~~~
StavrosK
This is true. I hint to it in the terms, but I didn't want to break character
too much. Basically, I take precautions for both, but it's a one-man side-
project, so caveat emptor. Also, images are obviously public (though
unlisted), so it's not meant for sensitive data storage.

------
e12e
"We have CDNs and Rust and all that fast crap."

[https://gitlab.com/stavros/imgz/blob/master/main.rs](https://gitlab.com/stavros/imgz/blob/master/main.rs)

OK, then.

~~~
haydn3
Technically correct; the best kind of correct.

------
unnouinceput
I prefer postimages.org, it's even less shady or no-bullshit then this one.

~~~
hombre_fatal
A free image host doesn't give me much confidence in the guarantee of "image
will not expire". Also, I don't like how me and my 10 images are on the same
free tier as the guy abusing the service with 1,000,000s of images.

This is also my problem with Discord: no way to give them money as a server
operator. So every time there's downtime or API issues, I think of the Discord
servers I've been to where children are literally spamming a channel as fast
as they can and I get annoyed that there's no way for me to get a better, paid
tier for my server where we're trying to do some serious work.

Having no business model or hiding it from the user (I didn't see a /pricing
page) does not seem like "no bullshit" to me. It just reeks of borrowed time,
ephemeral weekendware, or VC funding.

~~~
unnouinceput
You should care about your images and that's all. You have no need to worry
about the guy abusing the service with his 1M images, that's the owner of said
service problem. As for confidence in service I can tell you I use it for at
least 5 years and still can access those images. For a free service I'd say is
quite good. I don't have earlier images since I discovered the site only 5
years ago so I can't speak for higher image retention time.

~~~
aeorgnoieang
> that's the owner of said service problem

Thus, at least indirectly, it's a potential problem for every user or customer
of said owner's service.

~~~
unnouinceput
This definitely already happened 100%, I bet meanwhile the owner(s) of
postimages.org dealt with and they still up. So I worry about my images and
that's it.

------
farrelmahaztra
Love how buying the site only gets you 1GB hosting. Hope this works out.

~~~
StavrosK
Thank you, tell your rich friends!

------
rozab
Nice. Imgur is dead now that it requires login for every image it perceives to
be 'explicit' (as if its goal is to protect the children rather than harvest
their data)

------
justusthane
I'm interested in buying the site, but I don't want to pay $999,999.98 per
year. That sounds like renting. Shouldn't it be a one-time thing?

~~~
StavrosK
You need to buy a year to show good faith, then we'll talk.

------
Arnt
Neat.

Question: Can I get a tarball or some other dump of customer data? (Well, I
can't, not being a customer yet. But if we overlook that detail.)

~~~
StavrosK
_Your_ data or _all_ the data? Yours, no. Everyone's, it's crazy enough that
it JUST MIGHT WORK

~~~
StavrosK
Okay now you can get yours too. It's just images.

~~~
Arnt
Yes, mine. Even if I upload from my phone I'd want to back every image up to
my NAS, see?

I guess I'll sign up next time I would have uploaded to Imgur. Thanks.

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, I should actually make it even better and add an RSS feed to your own
images, or you can use the API to list the latest ones and download the ones
you're missing (no need to keep redownloading everything every time).

~~~
leblancfg
That's starting to sound awfully close to what a social network would do,
mister. ʘ‿ʘ

~~~
StavrosK
HEY! You shut your filthy mouth!

Also these would be authenticated, nobody should be able to discover which
images you have uploaded. The RSS feed and API listing would be for you only.

------
rdanol
I like this initiative. Best of luck !

PS : I guess there is a typo in the pricing options, the most expensive should
offer 1TB instead of 1GB

~~~
StavrosK
Oh no, that's no typo (hence the "What do you care?") below.

------
markkat
This is great. I think I am going to integrate into Hubski, and pay for our
users. I hope you stick around.

Imgur is awful.

~~~
StavrosK
Please send me an email beforehand if you're going to integrate somewhere, so
I can be ready for any potential influx. I might also be able to give you a
discount, depending on the volume!

~~~
markkat
Cool. Will do. We are a quiet bunch, so it should be modest.

------
corobo
Hah, domain brothers! (I own imgy .org)

~~~
xori
I enjoy how your DMCA link is just for show.

~~~
corobo
Hah. Erm.. not sure how that’s broken it’s just a page with a form on it..

Yeah the site it redirects to needs a fair share of love. Honestly might
shutter it if OP’s site works well for me, I too just wanted a place to bung
images that wasn’t imgur

------
mherdeg
Did you talk to NCMEC pre-launch about strategies for matching uploaded images
against a blacklist?

~~~
StavrosK
I did not, but I will if this picks up.

------
noxer
@the developer Consider implementing Coil.com as an alternative way to pay for
non-frequent users.

------
master_yoda_1
How you know it’s no bullshit? Last time I heard everybody claim their own
shit as no bullshit :)

------
PretzelFisch
I am not interested in seeing the rise of yet another image host that is not a
nonprofit

------
mkevac
Seems that your IP is blocked in Russia. Had to use VPN to check your site
out.

------
masukomi
feedback: overall i like what you're building.

I like that you've put personality into the marketing material, but i think
you've pushed that a bit too far. It feels hostile towards other services.
While i don't disagree with your logic I _also_ don't like tying myself to
hostile feeling services, even if the hostility isn't directed at me.

To me the "because I'm a great guy" feels self aggrandizing and egotistical
instead of funny.

[edit] and yup, i agree with another poster about the commentary on the money
page being a total turn-off.

I'm VERY happy to pay for good services with a sustainable business model. The
"personality" on this site has completely turned me off and made me not only
not want to have anything to do with it, but also to be sure to not support
future sites from the same creator.

~~~
StavrosK
I do agree with you, there's nothing about a bland, milquetoast site that
offends. Unfortunately, there's nothing that stands out either.

I wanted to make a site that didn't take itself seriously. If it was going to
get some attention, it would have to also do something, and an image host was
as good as any. It's too bad that you don't like my site, but the entire point
is that it's not bland. Some people get a kick out of it, even though others
dislike it.

------
juli1pb
I love the website and that you do not take yourself too seriously. Kudos to
you!

~~~
StavrosK
And I love _you_.

------
pier25
Finally some honest marketing.

------
dylz
Do you support CNAMEing so I can use a joke domain I own for image hosting?

~~~
StavrosK
Depends on how good a joke domain it is.

------
theqult
I would like to know deeper how much shady are shady alternatives

~~~
StavrosK
I'm talking about things like Imgur, which now won't even let you upload
images on mobile web (I assume their mobile app does), and instead insists you
"make a post" for their reddit-style social network thing.

There are some other free alternatives, but they aren't very reliable, and
it's generally been a bit frustrating because the elephant in the room is that
image hosting doesn't make money unless the user pays. So, I figured I might
as well address it head-on.

~~~
t34543
Imgur really jumped the shark by doubling down on social features. Image
hosting has seen a lot of players come and go. It’s a simple service
complicated by business.

The Craigslist model comes to mind. Looks the same, works the same, and cheap
to run compared to their traffic volumes.

[https://www.developerfusion.com/media/76730/how-
craigslist-w...](https://www.developerfusion.com/media/76730/how-craigslist-
works-with-jeremy-zawodny/)

~~~
StavrosK
> Imgur really jumped the shark by doubling down on social features.

I don't know if you can blame them (then again, that hasn't stopped my IMGZ
character from doing it), nobody's going to pay to upload memes and they have
to make money _somehow_ , and social was one alternative. There aren't many
ways to monetize serving an image...

------
tarasyarema
I love ur tone jajajaj Won’t subscrive tho, but I love you!

~~~
StavrosK
Yo te amo tambien <3

------
slowenough
This is really funny, I like this. This is so cool.

~~~
slowenough
This is really funny, I like this. This is so cool.

------
xwdv
How do I browse submitted images? If it’s just for personal images why
wouldn’t I just throw them up on S3?

~~~
hombre_fatal
Immense friction.

Also you probably don't want every image you want to share on the internet
coming from the same S3 bucket. And you don't want to pay S3/Cloudfront
pricing so you'll probably want to put Cloudflare in front of it. Etc, etc.

~~~
xwdv
Why? Just use GUIDs.

~~~
aeorgnoieang
I'm guessing you're thinking about discoverablity? I think the comment to
which you were replying was pointing out that you might want to serve
different images out of different buckets (e.g. because they have different
audiences) or use a different bucket for images versus other content.

But if you're happy with just using whatever S3 bucket you have, then there's
no reason to switch.

~~~
xwdv
What does the audience have to do with anything? Why are you mixing
application layer concerns with data storage concerns? It’s like saying you
want images for one audience served from Azure but another audience served
from AWS. It makes no difference, it’s all just data and bits stored somewhere
and served out. Might as well just put it all in the same place. Could easily
be the same bucket.

